# Tool needed for Campy chainring bolts



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,

Dumb question, probably: I have a 2006 (not Ultra Torque) Campy Record Carbon Crank (34/50) and I need the tool(s) to remove the chainring bolts. Looks like this is a Torx, but I am not sure if what size I need (are there different sizes?). Looks like Park makes a tool that allows you to grip the non Torx side nut from spinning so I would think I would need that. Any help would be great.

Also, I want to get a bikestand and looking for a good one, but not spending a lot of dough. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Yes TORX come in different sizes. I think 2006 would be a standard 5mm hex key. Did you try it? The Ultra Torque uses a T27. 

Look on Ebay for a deal on a good stand. Never trust your bike to cheap tools. When you screw something up you will regret not getting the best tools available.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

yes, it is a torx.
the park tool you mention is not needed for your record (unlike chorus) as it has chainring bolts that use a staight blade screw driver of the correct size.
i would question why you feel you need to tighten these, if you over torque or torque out of sequence this could be a problem.
are you replacing your rings?
i usualy would not visit a bike shop for having any mechanics done, just me personally, but if you have a bonafide pro shop with a known senior campy mechanic i would suggest you consider going there.

as for the stand, whatever you get, never clamp the frame, only clamp the seatpost, preferably not yours but one that is the same size but alloy just for the workstand.






JAG MN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dumb question, probably: I have a 2006 (not Ultra Torque) Campy Record Carbon Crank (34/50) and I need the tool(s) to remove the chainring bolts. Looks like this is a Torx, but I am not sure if what size I need (are there different sizes?). Looks like Park makes a tool that allows you to grip the non Torx side nut from spinning so I would think I would need that. Any help would be great.
> 
> ...


----------

